# Rig mounted fax machine?



## RiverRIdge (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a fax machine mounted in their rig?  If so, what is model is it.  Have you had good luck with it?

Many thanx............ jt


----------



## Guardian (Jul 26, 2006)

no, thank god


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 26, 2006)

Why would we need one?


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe that some AMR rigs have small printers in them, but they sit there unused because they were a total PITA to keep working properly.

Now they do e-PCRs and have Bluetooth printers in the hospitals. Walk near printer, click "Print" and *splat* it prints. 
AMR is actually one of the first companies that I have seen utilize Bluetooth in a useful fashion like that. Usually when I see Bluetooth it's because some marketing turkey has one of those damned headsets stuck in his hear, like he's waiting for the Pope to call him or something.

Anyway, no to the fax machines. We don't have one in the office. Not really a need for one.


----------



## Stevo (Jul 27, 2006)

wake me up when we can fax some of these ornery patients fellas..


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 27, 2006)

All I've heard about is a little doohickey that electronically transmits an EKG reading to the ED.


----------



## disassociative (Jul 27, 2006)

so does the Philips Heartstart Mrx. This can be done via a community distributed 802.11g network via repeaters/etc using Radius technology and secure encryption to ensure that pt data is kept safe.

or you can just hook your pt to an etch & sketch and pray to God that the bumpy
ride doesn't erase the data before you get to the hospital.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2006)

Used to have a fax about 15 years ago for 12 leads, (although legally, a physician cannot diagnose off a fax copy) .. blue tooth is made in each LP 12, it is not activated unless you purchase the accessories, but it is there...
R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 29, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:
			
		

> Used to have a fax about 15 years ago for 12 leads, (although legally, a physician cannot diagnose off a fax copy) .. blue tooth is made in each LP 12, it is not activated unless you purchase the accessories, but it is there...
> R/r 911



Really? Man, that sounds like Verizon! Crippling features unless you pay for them.


----------

